# ANY LUCK?



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone doing any good at the beach pier? Have'nt heard any reports in the last week.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know they tore up the bonita on Saturday......not sure for the rest of the week though. You check the winds for this weekend Kane.....north wind all weekend!!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah I just hope it calms the waves down enough to float a bait. If I 

get a good report on fri morning then I'll be ready for some beach action. Are you going this weekend and by the way I came by sikes the other night when it was cold as hell (thurs.) around 9:30 did'nt see any life forms on the bridge.:doh The wind was howlin 100 mph out of theENE though it would have been a miseable fish off the bridge.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh I was out there, all the way at the end. I'm sure you saw my Durango in the parking lot. It was cold and the fish were not biting in any way. Dang bait wouldn't even thaw out...haha. Packed it in at about 11 to go grab a bite to eat and then tried another spot for an hour. I plan on going out early Saturday morning to try for some Pomp. I might fish the T pier friday night....not sure yet.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

So when it's north winds, a float is the best way for sharks off the beach?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

You use the wind to float your bait out in a cardboard box.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## mako26 (Oct 24, 2007)

Just wantted to know if you can tell me where to find a box big enough to float you out a fish out of.:banghead


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kanemano (1/9/2008)*Anyone doing any good at the beach pier?


bonita were slow today, came in late and weren't biting much. i managed to get one though...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *true-king (1/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *kanemano (1/9/2008)*Anyone doing any good at the beach pier?
> ...


i think i saw you walk by me today, you'fe got a silver staal on a blue/black gator?



i hung a tarpon that was about 15lbs, no shit..... TMASS saw it, so did JLmass... other than that, a bunch of no-eater boneatersss


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (1/13/2008)*i think i saw you walk by me today, you'fe got a silver staal on a blue/black gator?
> 
> 
> 
> i hung a tarpon that was about 15lbs, no shit..... TMASS saw it, so did JLmass... other than that, a bunch of no-eater boneatersss


yeah, that was me.

where did you hook that tarpon?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

He hooked it right where we were standing on a doa jerk bait, It was pretty much badass!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

waist deep water, up on the beach. ... i actually was just walking out to look (didn't bring a rod:doh) so i called TMASS and had him bring me one.... that tarpon was just chillin under the pier... got a jump out of 'em...

he was in dire need of a map because that b*tch was LOST!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice :toast


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

> *mako26 (1/13/2008)*Just wantted to know if you can tell me where to find a box big enough to float you out a fish out of.:banghead


 I got something big enough to float your ass and half ton of bait. If you can ever get permission to go:moon


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i'm confused as to how to float bait out on a box.....do you have a rope tied to it or something? i'm confused.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Its real simple actually. The bait and leader are coiled into the box you put your rel on freespool let the wind blow the box out to where ya want it and then reel and pull on theline till it dumps the box over or the bait falls out.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

do you tie the box to a line to pull it back in?


----------

